

BlackBerry Optical Trackpad - NonEUCitizen
http://blogs.blackberry.com/2009/12/inside-the-trackpad-a-blackberry-science-lesson/

======
camtarn
Interesting point that the trackpad will work with anything, not just a
finger. My HTC Desire uses a similar optical tracker and doesn't track my
finger all that well - but I just found that it actually works quite well if I
move my sweater over it :)

